# NBA Family Pics



## thumbboy

Hi everybody, I'm new to the forum and my name's Pete. At another place that I post at someone named bs_customs suggested that I post my pics over here so thought might as well 

I started doing these for fun when a friend of mine sent me his photo and we ended up cracking up laughing over it and thought it would be fun to do them for celebs and sports ppl and I ended up making this whole big collection of photoshopped pics.. :angel: These are just my favourite ones but there's heaps more others you can find here: NBA Family Portraits

So here they are, hope you all like them. If you do and there's a favourite player that you'd like to see done feel free to request and I'll see what I can do :biggrin: 

Cheers! :clap: 

Dwyane Wade:










Ike Diogu:










Andrew Bogut:










Stephen Jackson










Ron Artest:










Mark Cuban:










Rashard McCants:










Lebron James:










Rasheed Wallace:










Carlos Boozer:










Stan Van Gundy:










Robert Horry:










Stephon Marbury:










Tyrone Hill:










Dikembe Mutombo:










Steve Nash:










Latrell Sprewell:










Josh Smith:










Popeye Jones:










Sam Cassell:










Rip Hamilton:










Peja Stojakovic:










Manu Ginoblili:










Yao Ming:










Greg Ostertag:










Tim Duncan:










Dirk Nowitzki:










:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## ssmokinjoe

Those are Freakin' Hilarious!!!


----------



## naibsel

must give props, im going to send everyone i know who is a basketball fan this link

tyronne hill , rasheed wallace, the Van gundys look great. and the mccants and the ostertags could be a real family

everyone go to his link immediately, on page 4 look at the parkers. to the girl on the far right, THAT **** IS ****ED UP

and the Coach Karl ones are pure white trash. i keep editting my post coz every minute i see a better one


----------



## thumbboy

lol thx guys 
yeah I like those ones too naibsel, the Mutombo's would probably still be my favourite though


----------



## Auggie

awesome


----------



## Yao Mania

A few of these were posted before already, but keep them coming!

Love the Boozers being an Indian family :laugh:

And usually I would never endorse viewing another board but props to the photoshopping work thumbboy :clap:


----------



## girllovesthegame

OMG! These are hilarious! :laugh: Stephen Jackson! The McCant's baby! And the Cassell's! These are too funny!


----------



## Samael

The Ostertag and Sprewell family are hilarious. LOL!!! :rofl:


----------



## JuX

:laugh: 

Pretty good ones. That suits Spree so well!


----------



## jibikao

WTF!!!! 








ps: OK, they are funny. I admit.


----------



## BenDengGo

the ron artest stuff i just hilarious


----------



## HallOfFamer

HAHAHAHA, That was some great stuff. The Dikembe, Sprewell, Boozer, and Bogut are the absolute best. Good stuff man, :rofl: :laugh: :laugh:

Repped


----------



## DemonaL

stan van gundys wife looks hawt!


----------



## Seuss

lol 

Van Gundy, Dirk and Nash were hilarious.


----------



## Lebbron

Bwahah Yao


----------



## mauzer

HAHAHAHA. The funniest basketball theme pictures. Ever. :clap:


----------



## jibikao

I have to say Wade's looks the most realistic to me... the woman in pink and red dress. lol


----------



## thumbboy

thanks jibikao
the Wade was my most recent one I've made, I like how it turned out too :basket: 

If there's any Sam Cassell fans you might also like some other stuff I did (I get a bit bored sometimes and can amuse myself pretty easily lol) :biggrin: 

The Alien Origins of Sam Cassell


----------



## AirJordan™

Hahahahaha. LMAO

Some funny pics man.


----------



## Pasha The Great

LMFAO at the Sprewells'!


----------



## Samael

I just noticed it, *the McCants Baby!!!!!!!!* :rofl:




.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Very funny. Love it!

Can you do a Kirk Hinrich family? Or Eddy Curry?


----------



## Spriggan

I'd pay $20 for a Mike Bibby family portrait.


----------



## DuMa

I think Rip Hamilton is the funniest one, you managed to get the headbands on as well!

:rotf:


----------



## ssmokinjoe

Pleeease do a Mike Dunleavy Jr. one!


----------



## Drk Element

funny stuff.


----------



## thumbboy

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Very funny. Love it!
> 
> Can you do a Kirk Hinrich family? Or Eddy Curry?


lol yep, I'll do a Kirk Hinrich one for ya tonight when I get home from work, just on my lunchbreak now 



Spriggan said:


> I'd pay $20 for a Mike Bibby family portrait.


hahah no worries mate, I'll do one 4 free :biggrin: 



ssmokinjoe said:


> Pleeease do a Mike Dunleavy Jr. one!


ok! hehehe :angel: 

some of em are tough to do for the lesser known players cos google doesn't come up with as many nice pics but those three players shouldn't be much of a prob.

Check back soon for the results.. :cheers:


----------



## BigWill33176

you are the man


----------



## joser

LMAO! great work


----------



## BBB

Friggin' awesome! 

My fav has to be the Yao one.


----------



## supermati

Oh my, they are freakin' awesome!!!!
Make a fat Sweetney family. :clown:


----------



## thumbboy

Here's a few pic requests just completed!

The Hinrichs:










annnnnnnnnd, the Bibby's!


----------



## thumbboy

next up will be the Dunleavys :angel:


----------



## thumbboy

here's the dunleavy jr one for ya ssmokinjoe. A very touching moment... :greatjob:


----------



## pac4eva5

lol at the bibbys...

hey thumboy, that artest for employee of the month had me laughing the most! haha!


----------



## ssmokinjoe

thumbboy said:


> here's the dunleavy jr one for ya ssmokinjoe. A very touching moment... :greatjob:


Pretty good. But i would love to see a bigger family with more females in it. I think MikeD's face would make a pretty convincing picture as a female.


----------



## Yao Mania

Is it just me or does Dunleavy look like Nick Lachey in that pic??










I would loooove to see a Ha Seung Jin one. He's just perfect for photoshopping as you can see from here: http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=125320&page=13&pp=15


----------



## Whack Arnolds

These things are hilarious!!! Bibby looks like a Ninja Turtle. Someone should put his face on the ninja turtle bodies from the movie versions, and just color his face green. Oh, and stepehen jackson is one ugly mother f'er.


----------



## TracywtFacy

oh **** some of these are funny... Rip's family is the best imo


----------



## Aussie Baller

lol

Yao is the funniest, they’re all so serious.


----------



## ravor44

BEST PICS:
1. Hamilton
2. Artest
3. Mutombo
4. Tyrone Hill(that was nice)
5. Bogut
6. YAO MING!!


----------



## manu20

the woman bibby looks real


----------



## lakegz

mad props for the sprewell portrait. poor ol guy


----------



## thumbboy

lakegz said:


> mad props for the sprewell portrait. poor ol guy


lol thx 
yeah he has to feed his kids :boohoo:


----------



## naibsel

tony parker is the best IMO


----------



## thumbboy

somebody requested a Jameer Nelson one, here's how it turned out :biggrin: 










:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Lynx

I have never laughed off so hard in my life. Man, I hope weekend goes well for me.


----------



## compsciguy78

Here are two NBA players joking around

http://tinypic.com/dwe1kj.gif


----------



## Yao Mania

thumbboy said:


> somebody requested a Jameer Nelson one, here's how it turned out :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banana: :banana: :banana:


Best one yet! Holy **** I thought that was real, and then I saw the baby :rofl:


----------



## 4BiddenKnight

Repped. Well done.


----------



## Tragedy

lmao!


----------



## justasking?

LOL!!! <a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNxdm006YYUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_11_6.gif' alt='ROTFL' border=0></a>

Nice thread!!! <a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNxdm006YYUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_75.gif' alt='' border=0></a>


----------



## JS03

LOL... 
Awesome work, You da man. lol


----------



## thumbboy

The Szczerbiaks:










:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Ballscientist

This is best thread!


----------



## bbasok

I like the spree one


----------



## MarioChalmers

Spree and Yao made me DIE. :rotf:


----------



## thumbboy

Marko Jaric:









and Tmac:









:banana:


----------

